# Why R We Always Left Out?!



## ebonyannette (Sep 7, 2006)

Arggh!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have a gripe about cosmetics companies. I always read and hear these rave reviews on a product and then I go to get it and they dont make my shade!
Whats up with that?! how hard is it to make colors for darkers skin tones? It obviously must be VERY difficult because only a few brands have make up for dark skin tones worth buying. 
Its pretty upsetting to have your hopes up for a particular foundation or product only to go to the counter and they either look at you with that "we have nothing for you look" or they "just try" their darkest color on you, knowing good and well it will do nothing but make me look ashy.
I mean things are getting better, and honestly alot of companies have come a long way but I think alot of dark skin women dont wear make up because of the hassle of trying to find their shade or when they do find their shade its a formulation that breaks them out. I know plenty of people like that young and old. Why cant cosmetics companies get their acts together?
So thats my gripe for the day, if anyone has any comments or suggestion I would appreciate it


----------



## LineausBH58 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm NW45 Studio Fix... and I so know what you mean....drug stores... nothing nothing nothing.... only Department stores for me... and only like 3 brands... MAC, Smashbox, and Clinque.... and Clinque I looked too red... 

I have no idea why the drug store brands can't get it together...do they think that we don't wear makeup?? Or that we don't want it?  

That is why I don't consider Drug Store brands as REAL Makeup brands...or you know what... even some of the Department store brands don't have colors for deeper skin tones... it's sad... 

Any brand that does not have a BROAD band of color choices I will no longer consider a MAKEUP brand...


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 7, 2006)

I just received a coupon for a free bottle of the new L'Oreal HIP foundation.  I'm normally turned off on drugstore brands but I'm going to go claim my free bottle of this and see how it works out.

Keep in mind that Iman's line is now drugstore, and it used to be my favorite line when it was in Penney's!


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 8, 2006)

you are sooo right. i guess that's why i fell in love with MAC. I also need to vent a little about something that always happen to me (it's not makeup related though, but since we are venting...) shopping for bras is such a pain! everytime i spot a cute bra, they don't have my size. they try to make me wear 34b. i am a 32c and 34b just doesn't fit properly! my boobs always come out of the cups. then they try to make me understand that the size is unusual but I am sure i am not the only one having this size so why can't we find bras???


----------



## MeganGMcD (Sep 8, 2006)

My skin is olive complected. Not YELLOW undertoned, Not PINK undertoned. 
Yellow undertones turn orange on me
Pink turn pepto bismol.

Just because my skin isn't super dark does not mean I am not olive. 
I am super tired of foundation.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes exactly! there are alot of people who are olive complection and they always say your "medium" or "deep" and its like No its OLIVE. I think companies try to save money and just do a few shades of what they think is most popular of course the one "DEEP" shade you have doesnt sell becuase it doesnt work for EVERY dark person.

I am interested in the Loreal HIP foundation too, I tried the 2nd to darkest one on my hand (im a bad girl I opened the top and tested it on my hand) But I havent bought it yet, but more brands can take a hint from Loreal. I bet the only reason why they decided  to carry a broader range is because they have Beyonce as their spokesmodel and there is probably more complaints by dark skinned people now.

I agree I dont see how they can even call themselves "make up" when they dont carry a full line of colors. If it wasnt for MAC I dont think I would even wear make up because its so frustrating finding dark colors.

I remember back in the day Mary Kay really marketed hard for dark skinned people's business and almost every woman I knew wore Mary Kay, well of course as time goes on there are different trends and I personally think of Mary Kay as like "Aunty" make up. Its cute but maybe for my 44 year old aunt who wears marroon lipstick and dark green eyeshadow everyday.

I am interested in Iman's line as well, there are companies that "Cater" to darker tones like Black Opal and Black Radiance but I have never tried them. Plus I never really hear rave reviews about their products.

I dont know if its too hard to get the formulation right but if they can come up with 30 products for fair skinned people why cant they spend a few research dollars and come up with some for darker skinned people too?

and I also have bra issues sexypuma but my issues are because Im a 42 DD, if it werent for Lane Bryant I would be wearing the box playtex "cone" bras! ha ha!!!!  LB is the only company that has really cute designs/patterns with enough support. For the longest time I couldnt get a matching bra/panty set to save my life. I guess they figure fat peoples draws dont have to match!
LB is kind of pricey, I have to invest in a $30  Bra but at least they are worth it I guess


----------



## devin (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah it really is sad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's a complaint i hear from black women all the time at my counter. it really is sad, and that's why i explain to other races the reason for MAC being so popular, especially among women of color. It is really hard to find companies that create makeup that is flattering for women of color and that is because it is soooo difficult to pinpoint a specific skintone. I read somewhere that there 40 or more(don't quote on me that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) different shades for african american women and not even half as many for caucasian's. so i guess it is just easier for companies to not take the time and do the research to try and figure it all out. it is crazy though, that in 2006 this is still a problem. i also hear that Becca has a great range of colors for women of color, although I have never used them personally.


----------



## erica_1020 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey I just noticed this sub forum it's awesome.  Anyway I am always on the hunt for the HG foundation.  Always hated drugstore never looked right and MAC-love them for most stuff irritates my skin or I didn't like the wear.  I recently gave drugstore another try and I have been wearing Revlon Colorstay Softflex in Caramel (Halle Berry's shade)  closest match I have received in a while from drugstore or dept store (other than MAC) it is a tad light because of the sunscreen in it but so far no break outs and it lasts long and looks natural.  I will post pics in fotd sometime this weekend.  I am NC45 for reference and Caramel was the next to the darkest shade


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 
_you are sooo right. i guess that's why i fell in love with MAC. I also need to vent a little about something that always happen to me (it's not makeup related though, but since we are venting...) shopping for bras is such a pain! everytime i spot a cute bra, they don't have my size. they try to make me wear 34b. i am a 32c and 34b just doesn't fit properly! my boobs always come out of the cups. then they try to make me understand that the size is unusual but I am sure i am not the only one having this size so why can't we find bras???_

 
Babygirl, try this site for some 32C's:  http://www.barenecessities.com (Mods, I hope this isn't against any Specktra policies!)


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_I remember back in the day Mary Kay really marketed hard for dark skinned people's business and almost every woman I knew wore Mary Kay, well of course as time goes on there are different trends and I personally think of Mary Kay as like "Aunty" make up. Its cute but maybe for my 44 year old aunt who wears marroon lipstick and dark green eyeshadow everyday._

 
 Ok, Girlfriend, now you're stepping on toes with that 44-year old comment!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, though, I think Mary Kay's problem is that it is such a limited line (although it has really improved over the years in terms of the diversity shown in its shades).  I have known at least 3 sisters of different shades who all wore the same MK foundation color!  (But *this* doesn't _even_ look 44-year-old is MAC all the way!  Hee hee!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 
_yeah it really is sad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's a complaint i hear from black women all the time at my counter. it really is sad, and that's why i explain to other races the reason for MAC being so popular, especially among women of color. It is really hard to find companies that create makeup that is flattering for women of color and that is because it is soooo difficult to pinpoint a specific skintone. I read somewhere that there 40 or more(don't quote on me that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) different shades for african american women and not even half as many for caucasian's. so i guess it is just easier for companies to not take the time and do the research to try and figure it all out. it is crazy though, that in 2006 this is still a problem. i also hear that Becca has a great range of colors for women of color, although I have never used them personally.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Becca Is My Holy Grail I Loveeee Her Line! And She Is Not Even Black, She Is Australian! Now Check That Out!  She Hit It Right On The Head With Not Only Her Foundations, Her Powders, Lip Glosses, Everything! She Has Rocked It Out For All Skin Tones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There Are A Number Of Foundations For Darker Skinned Women, The Problem Is That People Only Go With The Obvious And A Lot Of Times They Don't Have It Right! There Is Another Holy Grail Line That I Found Just Rocks Like Fire It It Is Called Gerda Spillman, Another Line That Has All Skin Tones.  I Had The Privilage Of Being Turned On To This Cream Foundation When I Was Doing Some Fashion Shows.  Gerda Spillman Is Pricey But She Got The Darker Colored Foundations Down To A Science (Another Woman Who Is Not Black) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Don't Wear MAC Foundations Because I Find That They Don't Wear Well, On Myself Or On Other People That I Am Doing Make~up On (Plus With MAC You Have To Mix And Match The Foundations To Get The Perfect Match And Not Only That Black Women Tend To Have Different Things Going On With There Skin, So Our Skin Most Of The Time Calls For More Than 1 Foundation To Be Used).  I Have Been Doing Some Extensive Research On Darker Toned Foundations So I Will Do My Best To Keep Everyone Posted!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 9, 2006)

My Lawd!!  I just went to the Becca site... don't think I've ever seen foundations in so many different shades... still looking!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_My Lawd!!  I just went to the Becca site... don't think I've ever seen foundations in so many different shades... still looking!!_

 
LOL!


----------



## maxcat (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 
_you are sooo right. i guess that's why i fell in love with MAC. I also need to vent a little about something that always happen to me (it's not makeup related though, but since we are venting...) shopping for bras is such a pain! everytime i spot a cute bra, they don't have my size. they try to make me wear 34b. i am a 32c and 34b just doesn't fit properly! my boobs always come out of the cups. then they try to make me understand that the size is unusual but I am sure i am not the only one having this size so why can't we find bras???_

 
Yep, off topic but IT SUCKS. The 34s crawl up my back. All dept stores and even Victoria's Secret have NOTHING in a 32C. 
If you're willing to invest, Lejaby is great. I've had some luck with DIM - they're 34s are really small cut across the back. Or... my fave solution - go to France. I'm not kidding. The whole country is a 32C. Tonnes of cute stuff. I spent three hours in the lingerie dept of Printemps. And their staff know what they're doing. They'll grab you around the ribcage, get a literal feel for you -  and almost everything they hand you will fit perfectly.


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_ Im a 42 DD, if it werent for Lane Bryant I would be wearing the box playtex "cone" bras! ha ha!!!!  LB is the only company that has really cute designs/patterns with enough support. For the longest time I couldnt get a matching bra/panty set to save my life. I guess they figure fat peoples draws dont have to match!
LB is kind of pricey, I have to invest in a $30  Bra but at least they are worth it I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the tip. my sister is the same size and she also had trouble finding cute bras. she is visiting me for 2 weeks so we will check LB out.
Btw, is there any MAC in belgium?


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 9, 2006)

Belgium as in overseas? Im not sure?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 11, 2006)

I hate that certain powders and the MAC MSFs come in "light, medium, dark, deep dark"  that shit is NOT fair range.  Dark looked ashy on me, Deep Dark was too damn orange.  I can't complain about blot powder, because it's so sheer it really doesn't matter, but Benefit is a brand I've had problems with.  I wanted to use their Playsticks because I hear they'd be really great for my skintype and would help keep blemishes under control.  Well, their two darkest shades are too light for me AND my lovely light skinned mother, (i'm nw45, she's nc45-50).  And their get even powder, light, medium, dark.  None of these work for normal skintones.  Unless you're one of the lucky THREE women who have light, medium or dark skintone by this definition, it's not going to work for you.
Lancome doesn't match me.  I thought it did, until I took a flash photograph of myself wearing it.  Hello my name is Floaty Face.  It completely altered the color of my face in comparison to my neck, i looked gross.
IMAN's line is good for skin of color, but I hear it doesn't wear very well.  My sister in law lives in Georgia and she said it looks disgusting when you put it on.  It looks really heavy and caked.  However, she lives in a hot and muggy climate, which could be a factor.  Another however, it's not available everywhere.  I've never seen in in my area, and when I looked it up the nearest retailer was in NorCal...i'm not going to NorCal for foundation.  But yeah, Becca has TONS of shades and prescriptives doesn't personalized colormatching, but it's very expensive.  Bobbi Brown has been rated really high among medium and dark skintones, but IMO their range is limited as well and I can't stand their pushy "natural" philosophy of makeup.

I can't say that I've been particularly left out of most brands, but I've experienced off colors and bad formulas for my skintype.  Hopefully Perfectly Real Makeup by Clinique will work for me.  Don't give up ladies! Someone's bound to wise up.  Hell, my career goal is to be CEO of my own Cosmetics Line SPECIFICALLY for Women Of Color.  i know it's been claimed to have been done before, but I'm out to be the revolution because spending a month looking for a new foundation is bullshtuff.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 
_you are sooo right. i guess that's why i fell in love with MAC. I also need to vent a little about something that always happen to me (it's not makeup related though, but since we are venting...) shopping for bras is such a pain! everytime i spot a cute bra, they don't have my size. they try to make me wear 34b. i am a 32c and 34b just doesn't fit properly! my boobs always come out of the cups. then they try to make me understand that the size is unusual but I am sure i am not the only one having this size so why can't we find bras???_

 
You have a few options. One is fit yourself in the cup and pay (or do it yourself) someone to take in the sides.

The other is try Nordstrom, Macy's, or one of those other decent dept. stores. I've had some luck (same size.)

Figleaves.com is a Godsend. They carry almost every size imaginable. You have to order online, but they have a great return policy from what I hear. I've had great luck with them.


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_Babygirl, try this site for some 32C's:  http://www.barenecessities.com (Mods, I hope this isn't against any Specktra policies!)_

 
THANK you for this!!! Im @ the other end of the spectrum (38ddd/e) and I have never seen so many pretty bras in my size..


----------



## devin (Sep 11, 2006)

I will definitely be looking into the Gerda spillman line. I have been doing research also, b/c I am getting ready to really build my kit and I want to make sure that I have all the best. Thanks for the info. Do you get a discount with Becca and Gerda Spillman and if so how do you go about getting it? Thanks again!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 
_Becca Is My Holy Grail I Loveeee Her Line! And She Is Not Even Black, She Is Australian! Now Check That Out! She Hit It Right On The Head With Not Only Her Foundations, Her Powders, Lip Glosses, Everything! She Has Rocked It Out For All Skin Tones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There Are A Number Of Foundations For Darker Skinned Women, The Problem Is That People Only Go With The Obvious And A Lot Of Times They Don't Have It Right! There Is Another Holy Grail Line That I Found Just Rocks Like Fire It It Is Called Gerda Spillman, Another Line That Has All Skin Tones. I Had The Privilage Of Being Turned On To This Cream Foundation When I Was Doing Some Fashion Shows. Gerda Spillman Is Pricey But She Got The Darker Colored Foundations Down To A Science (Another Woman Who Is Not Black) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Don't Wear MAC Foundations Because I Find That They Don't Wear Well, On Myself Or On Other People That I Am Doing Make~up On (Plus With MAC You Have To Mix And Match The Foundations To Get The Perfect Match And Not Only That Black Women Tend To Have Different Things Going On With There Skin, So Our Skin Most Of The Time Calls For More Than 1 Foundation To Be Used). I Have Been Doing Some Extensive Research On Darker Toned Foundations So I Will Do My Best To Keep Everyone Posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Raerae (Sep 12, 2006)

opout: 

Just a thought...

Have any of you thought of putting together a business proposal and starting a line of makeup geared towards women of color?  Apparently there is an obvious need for the products.  And maybe it's an opportunity for a savy individual to tap into a niche market that has been neglected up until this point.

And who would be better at knowing the challenges that women of color face, than someone that would use the product?  I know it would have a lot more credibility than if someone like me were too try to convince an investor(s) about the need and income potential from maketing such a product.

Since I'm sure there is a need for more than just foundation.  There is prolly new formula's of eyeshadows that could be developed to better show pigment on darker skin, or more colorlines that compliment darker skins, not to mention collections geared towards women of color with more useable shades and products.

Just thought I would pop in, since while I dont have the problems you all might have, I would totally freak if I woke up one day and no foundation matched my skintone, so something needs to be done.

*hugs* wish yah luck.  Every woman needs good coverage, regardless of skincolor.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MeganGMcD* 
_My skin is olive complected. Not YELLOW undertoned, Not PINK undertoned. 
Yellow undertones turn orange on me
Pink turn pepto bismol.

Just because my skin isn't super dark does not mean I am not olive. 
I am super tired of foundation._

 
I SO feel you on this one!!! A too-yellow foundation makes me look jaundiced, and a pink one..well, you said it best, "Pepto!"
There are a few cosmetic companies that are geared toward people of olive skintones, mostly Latin-based. But they're way overpriced.
Olives unite!


----------



## Katura (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 
_shopping for bras is such a pain! everytime i spot a cute bra, they don't have my size. they try to make me wear 34b. i am a 32c and 34b just doesn't fit properly! my boobs always come out of the cups. then they try to make me understand that the size is unusual but I am sure i am not the only one having this size so why can't we find bras???_

 

Thank you!!!  I'm a 32DD. TALK about impossible. I walked into victorias secret one day and they were like..."Uhm...32DD? Is that proportionally possible? I mean, we dont carry stuff that big and that small at the same time..." and me: "I'm standing right here! It's definatly possible!"

I hate grandma looking bras....ewwwy.

Thanks to the girls who posted sites for cute ones! I'll be checking them out!


----------



## ceelovejay (Sep 12, 2006)

I second the fig leaves rec for bras.  I'm a 38DDD right now, but when I was having children, I went as high up as a 40FF.  Figleaves was a godsend.  Also, Wacoal is a great brand for all sizes but they also sell pretty bras in bigger sizes.  They're pricey but I love my Wacoals.  lol


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_





opout: 

Just a thought...

Have any of you thought of putting together a business proposal and starting a line of makeup geared towards women of color?  Apparently there is an obvious need for the products.  And maybe it's an opportunity for a savy individual to tap into a niche market that has been neglected up until this point.

And who would be better at knowing the challenges that women of color face, than someone that would use the product?  I know it would have a lot more credibility than if someone like me were too try to convince an investor(s) about the need and income potential from maketing such a product.

Since I'm sure there is a need for more than just foundation.  There is prolly new formula's of eyeshadows that could be developed to better show pigment on darker skin, or more colorlines that compliment darker skins, not to mention collections geared towards women of color with more useable shades and products.

Just thought I would pop in, since while I dont have the problems you all might have, I would totally freak if I woke up one day and no foundation matched my skintone, so something needs to be done.

*hugs* wish yah luck.  Every woman needs good coverage, regardless of skincolor._

 
thats actually a career objective of mine, however as a 19 year old full time college student with two part time jobs, I have limited and time and resources to do it at this particular point.  but after college, my mom's already agreed to put me through cosmetology and aesthetician school, and after that i'll be on my way.  it's really frustrating to have to search for a foundation for your skintone, skintype and coverage needs and not be able to find one without either going completely out of your way or spending a ton of money.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 12, 2006)

I think a South Asian woman has slowly put out a line (very small) of makeup for various women of color. She's a makeup artist.

Sephora online used to have this brand of makeup called Maven, and it looked like it had a decent range of shades. I don't know what happened to it.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 12, 2006)

^I saw that line but I didnt know what it was, Very Cool. I wonder how the quality is?
Im surprised that Mally Beauty doesnt have more complimentary shades for women of color as well. Seeing as how the developer is Asian.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey, I just found this section!


----------



## calbear (Sep 13, 2006)

In regards to starting your own line - the business side of starting your own line is just crazy.  There seem to be a million lines out there right now that say they have shades for women of color but they really don't.  SO the competition for shelf space at your local Wal-Mart is fierce.  It's easier to be an established line and start a 'dark girl' section.  The only problem with that - is the line will not bring in the money of it's lighter counterpart so if they have to sacrifice something either due to a slow economy or fierce competition - the 'dark girl' line is always the first to go.  Which is why sooo many women of color would go back to find their favorite color and the whole line would be gone.  

This is all beside the points of getting the money for start up, getting your name out there, establishing a client base in the already crowded makeup field.  (especially now that only about three companies own all the big makeup lines so they have the capital to crush you AND QUICKLY)

It really sucks - I've taken to getting my serious mixing on to get the perfect shade.  (I know when Iman started modeling she had to do this since most MUA's didn't have a shade suitable for her)


----------



## calbear (Sep 13, 2006)

sorry double post ;-)


----------



## lsperry (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_^I saw that line but I didnt know what it was, Very Cool. I wonder how the quality is?
Im surprised that Mally Beauty doesnt have more complimentary shades for women of color as well. Seeing as how the developer is Asian._

 
I’m an NW45. I thought the same thing --- woman of color would have complimentary shades for women of color. So, back in January 2006, after seeing a presentation she did on QVC, I ordered a set of hers – two eyeshadows and a blush in “rich” [rich is her term for dark or deep.] I was very disappointed when I received it – they were so light and looked ashy on my skin. I gave it to my NC30 niece and she looked fantastic in it. So, I guess “rich” is anyone with a skintone of NC30/35 or lighter. Also, around the 1st of Sept, I received the “Mally Beauty Fall 2006 Color Collection - Runway Diva” -- another of her eyeshadow/blush kits [I forgot I had originally ordered the auto-delivery plan.] These colors are also too light and the finishes are matte and ashy. I gave the kit to my niece. Needless to say my niece loves me. [I called QVC to cancel the Spring 2007 kit.] 

Also her concealer in “rich” looks white under my eyes. Had to send it back. Hopes this info helps about her product line. I’ve learned my lesson about ordering anything off QVC because I should’ve noticed none of their “women of color” models’ skintones are darker than an NC or NW 30/35. I wrote them about that and now when they make their presentations, they have started saying the colors are for “lighter skin African-American women”.


----------



## Me220 (Sep 13, 2006)

I've heard about a brand that's targeted toward African-American women, called Ada Cosmetics. It's mineral makeup, mostly foundation and blush, with different undertones and colors. They provide sample kits: I haven't got one yet just because I don't wear foundation regularly. I like that the blushes are named after prominent women of color. 

There's also MilanMinerals. I haven't tried it, but I've heard postive things about it. And the website is very helpful. HTH a little. I'm thinking of trying the mineral makeup thing.


----------



## lsperry (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 
_I've heard about a brand that's targeted toward African-American women, called Ada Cosmetics. It's mineral makeup, mostly foundation and blush, with different undertones and colors. They provide sample kits: I haven't got one yet just because I don't wear foundation regularly. I like that the blushes are named after prominent women of color. 

There's also MilanMinerals. I haven't tried it, but I've heard postive things about it. And the website is very helpful. HTH a little. I'm thinking of trying the mineral makeup thing._

 
Oooohhhh! I visited both websites and bookmarked them. The colors look promising. I gave up on mineral makeup after trying several different shades of Bare Mineral Bare Escentuals. No matter what shades I mixed together, I never could get a match – too dark, too light, etc. And besides, I don’t like playing that much with make-up to find something that works for me. I’m dependent on foundation because I have blotchy skin. And I tried experimenting with mineral makeup because I work outside a lot – in the Fall/Winter, it doesn’t matter, but in the Summertime [with a hard-hat on] liquid make-up tends to run down my face when I’m in 95 degree-90 percent humidity weather visiting construction sites. So let us know about the samples and colors. I’m interested.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes I agree with you on that Isperry, QVC and HSN use lighter skinned women of color and pass it off as "dark" and Im like if thats dark then what am I?!!! I think they do it on purpose because like Calbear said its not really "economical" for them to make shades for darker people. 

And also its like the "token" just so that darker people dont feel excluded its like "see theres something for everyone" knowing good and well it wont fit alot of people but they focus on the ones it will work for I guess.

Thanks Me220 for the links!!


----------



## lia_matos (Sep 14, 2006)

Another mineral cosmetic brand that should be considered is Alima , they have a lot of foundations colors , from the ghost-pale girl to the darkest-ebony one.


----------



## L281173 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Why R We Always Left Out*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_Arggh!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a gripe about cosmetics companies. I always read and hear these rave reviews on a product and then I go to get it and they dont make my shade!
Whats up with that?! how hard is it to make colors for darkers skin tones? It obviously must be VERY difficult because only a few brands have make up for dark skin tones worth buying. 
Its pretty upsetting to have your hopes up for a particular foundation or product only to go to the counter and they either look at you with that "we have nothing for you look" or they "just try" their darkest color on you, knowing good and well it will do nothing but make me look ashy.
I mean things are getting better, and honestly alot of companies have come a long way but I think alot of dark skin women dont wear make up because of the hassle of trying to find their shade or when they do find their shade its a formulation that breaks them out. I know plenty of people like that young and old. Why cant cosmetics companies get their acts together?
So thats my gripe for the day, if anyone has any comments or suggestion I would appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 There are many great black owned cosmetics lines out there.

http://www.lachaecosmetics.com

http://www.azaniacosmetics.com

http://www.aularale.com

http://www.elessiacosmetics.com

http://www.veramoorecosmetics.com

http://www.whenwewerequeens.com * (My cousin owns the line known as Cinderella's Wishes)*

http://www.astartecosmetics.com

http://www.dudleyq.com

http://www.astartecosmetics.com

http://www.milanminerals.com * (great mineral based cosmetics)*

http://www.greatfacecafe.com

http://www.lewouricosmetics.com

http://www.moccacosmetics.com


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah I think overall the cosmetic market usually tragets non ethinic women. A lot of the stuff out there caters to non ethnic women. I also think we are more hestiant, speaking for myself, to try color, or bring dark bold colors. Its hard to find eyeshadows and blushes that look good on us. You know, but I think when it comes to drugstore brands that are targed toward African American, Indian, and Ethnic women tend to be way better than normal drugstore makeup and can even compete with department makeup because its pigmented and textured nicely.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_





 There are many great black owned cosmetics lines out there.

http://www.lachaecosmetics.com

http://www.azaniacosmetics.com

http://www.aularale.com

http://www.elessiacosmetics.com

http://www.veramoorecosmetics.com

http://www.whenwewerequeens.com * (My cousin owns the line known as Cinderella's Wishes)*

http://www.astartecosmetics.com

http://www.dudleyq.com

http://www.astartecosmetics.com

http://www.milanminerals.com * (great mineral based cosmetics)*

http://www.greatfacecafe.com

http://www.lewouricosmetics.com

http://www.moccacosmetics.com







_

 


ohhhhhhhhhhhho thankyou Sascha Cosmetics or Sasha Cosmetics, besides there foundations, are for ethnic women. There foundations are not good.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 30, 2006)

I wonder if it has to do with a money/power thing. These are generalities, because I know there are exceptions, but I wonder if the more mainstream brands in the US tend to make cosmetics that don't suit darker skins because most of the money is concentrated among a paler (read: white) group. The people with more money are more likely to buy extravagances, so makeup companies cater to them.

I also wonder if the people who are making makeup are predominantly white, so they're not as in tune with issues of making cosmetics for POC. I'm not saying that I think they decide to not make the cosmetics, but they may just be unaware of the different issues. To some extent, it is fair enough, because I've experienced POC makeup artists who aren't Asian who don't know how to deal with finding my foundation color or playing up my eyes.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 

 
_Becca Is My Holy Grail I Loveeee Her Line! And She Is Not Even Black, She Is Australian! Now Check That Out!  She Hit It Right On The Head With Not Only Her Foundations, Her Powders, Lip Glosses, Everything! She Has Rocked It Out For All Skin Tones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There Are A Number Of Foundations For Darker Skinned Women, The Problem Is That People Only Go With The Obvious And A Lot Of Times They Don't Have It Right! There Is Another Holy Grail Line That I Found Just Rocks Like Fire It It Is Called Gerda Spillman, Another Line That Has All Skin Tones.  I Had The Privilage Of Being Turned On To This Cream Foundation When I Was Doing Some Fashion Shows.  Gerda Spillman Is Pricey But She Got The Darker Colored Foundations Down To A Science (Another Woman Who Is Not Black) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Don't Wear MAC Foundations Because I Find That They Don't Wear Well, On Myself Or On Other People That I Am Doing Make~up On (Plus With MAC You Have To Mix And Match The Foundations To Get The Perfect Match And Not Only That Black Women Tend To Have Different Things Going On With There Skin, So Our Skin Most Of The Time Calls For More Than 1 Foundation To Be Used).  I Have Been Doing Some Extensive Research On Darker Toned Foundations So I Will Do My Best To Keep Everyone Posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, yes, yes!!! You hit the nail right on the head.  I was just introduced to Becca about a month and a half ago at Sephora.  I was a little apprehensive to try it but it is awesome.  The application is smooth and effortless and it blends so beautifully.

For a long time, I used only MAC studio tech and studio fix but the the studio tech is so heavy.  And everytime I used it, I broke out with tons of pimples.  I do have very acne-prone skin so I don't want to blame it on MAC but with Becca I never break out.

Oh, and Estee Lauder Double wear is great too.  Especially if you have acne-prone skin and oily skin. And it's transfer-resistant.  There are only a few dark colors but they do have my color (I'm NW 45). 

Becca is the bomb!


----------



## doniad101 (Sep 30, 2006)

I agree with everything you stated.


----------



## L281173 (Sep 30, 2006)

3 Custom Colors is owned by an African-American Woman.  It was featured in a magazine last month.  It was either Upscale, Jolie, Jewel.  I can't remember.  She is a beautiful African American woman.


----------



## L281173 (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ceelovejay* 

 
_I second the fig leaves rec for bras.  I'm a 38DDD right now, but when I was having children, I went as high up as a 40FF.  Figleaves was a godsend.  Also, Wacoal is a great brand for all sizes but they also sell pretty bras in bigger sizes.  They're pricey but I love my Wacoals.  lol_

 
Another great line to check out is http://www.hipsandcurves.com


----------



## L281173 (Sep 30, 2006)

Another great line is http://www.brownskinbeauty.com


----------



## bzgal (Oct 6, 2006)

This is the funniest discussion ever!!! I'm between NC44 and NC45. I'm kind of yellow but not quiet. Whenever I'm matched with makeup it's either too yellow or it turns red once my oils come out. However, I must say that Bobbi Brown does very well and other times I have to get matched at Prescriptives. Sometimes I forget but they will do the custom matching thing for you.

Now as for the bra thing, some of you ladies have an easy fix. (I fall out of the 32G) For the 32Cs and the 32DD I must say go to Nordies. They have Freya, Fantasie, Chantelle, Wacoal, DKNY, Felina, Elle McPherson and in your size. There's a 38DDD out there and there's also Chantelle, Wacoal, Fantasie, Goddess and Le Mystere. Bras is something I know....not only did I work at Nordies but I was the "busty specialist". You can also take a look at the Fantasie website.

http://fantasie.com


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I wonder if it has to do with a money/power thing. These are generalities, because I know there are exceptions, but I wonder if the more mainstream brands in the US tend to make cosmetics that don't suit darker skins because most of the money is concentrated among a paler (read: white) group. The people with more money are more likely to buy extravagances, so makeup companies cater to them._

 
This can’t be it because remember, though African-Americans are considered a minority group, we are a majority in the buying market. I don’t know about other ethnic people, but we spend billions of dollars on products and help to keep the economy going. I just think there are fewer people who have the same concerns that we do when it comes to making their products sometimes.


----------



## quandolak (Oct 12, 2006)

.......


----------



## Me220 (Oct 16, 2006)

I have to rave about MilanMinerals. I just ordered a sample, and the foundation is PERFECT. I'm going to post pictures/swatches tomorrow sometime. Candace, the owner, is beyond amazing to work with. You can also email her a picture of yourself, and she'll help you pick foundation samples based on it. The eyeshadow/mineral pigment colors are almost as vivid as MAC, if not more and they are made for darker skin tones. I can't say enough positive things about both the line and the owner, and I want you all to check it out. MilanMinerals is the truth!


----------



## lia_matos (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 

 
_Ok so im kinda the opposite...as a latina with various other ethnicities in me i always get fobbed off with yellow...im not yellow...im olive...and im the lightest olive ever... i used to be the darkest tan before but now im like a sheet of paper...but with a tad  olive and i cant find a shade light enough for me that isnt pink...macs shades are all too dark..and  every single makeup brand looks fierce orange ,yellow, pink on me....its evil lol..

I want nice makeup for a change...and  i want it now lol...._

 
On alima website *it's a mineral makeup brand*, they have all sorts of colors , even a light olive like you. And i'm like you - i'm brazilian and have no idea which is my undertone, since here we're mixed with several ethnicities - i'm relatively light-skinned (beige , NC25-35 color i think) and my younger sister has the same color as Beyonce (and the big booty too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 she's beautiful). I imagine that Alima might be a good brand for those with "difficult" skin tones. There's also Monave (www.monave.com), and MilanMinerals , as stated  before.


----------



## aziza (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_I have to rave about MilanMinerals. I just ordered a sample, and the foundation is PERFECT. I'm going to post pictures/swatches tomorrow sometime. Candace, the owner, is beyond amazing to work with. You can also email her a picture of yourself, and she'll help you pick foundation samples based on it. The eyeshadow/mineral pigment colors are almost as vivid as MAC, if not more and they are made for darker skin tones. I can't say enough positive things about both the line and the owner, and I want you all to check it out. MilanMinerals is the truth!_

 
Seriously!!!  It matches perfectly?!! That is so encouraging...I've been holding off on ordering because I've spent too much just on foundation in the last two months or so. Maybe I'll order some samples.


----------



## quandolak (Oct 20, 2006)

.........


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 21, 2006)

wow this thread is awesome. For me a lady of color that doesn't wear foundation often this gave me some direction as to where I need to look for foundation on those days when I want to be all dolled up. So thanks ladies for the great references and advise but what happened to *Fashion Fair* have women of color moved away from this product? They have been around forever maybe I missed it but I didn't see it mentioned in this thread.


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_wow this thread is awesome. For me a lady of color that doesn't wear foundation often this gave me some direction as to where I need to look for foundation on those days when I want to be all dolled up. So thanks ladies for the great references and advise but what happened to *Fashion Fair* have women of color moved away from this product? They have been around forever maybe I missed it but I didn't see it mentioned in this thread._

 

I think the problem with Fashion Fair for a lot of us darker ladies is that it is too orange or red to even begin to look natural on us. They really need to revamp their whole line to make it more appealing to women of all ages b/c all I see it attracting is older ladies who are too set in their ways to change.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 21, 2006)

I just found out that Stila is phasing out some of their darker shades in some of their foundation formulas due to low sales.  Fortunately, they aren't phasing out the concealers, the oil free and the illuminating foundations but i believe the compact foundation and the perfecting stick will be losing some darker shades.

The other thing I've noticed is the economic stereotype that non-ethnic women can't afford high end cosmetics.  I work in a richer area, and I don't see very many African American or Latin women.  I see a lot of Asian women and Indian women, but mostly White/European clients.  The shades in the lines we carry reflect that as well.  I often see in small print (More Shades Available, ask for help)  meaning, Darker Shades, you gotta ask for yours.  The lighter shades that would suit non-ethnic women are placed on the gondollas, the darker shades are in the drawer.  In some lines, Dior and Shiseido and Laura Mercier for example, we don't even CARRY the darker shades in stock.  That or they don't even make them.  Dior Airflash comes in 4 shades, Porcelain, White, Less White, and White With A Tan (those aren't the names lol thats what we refer to them as).  It's infuriating.  I'm the only African American woman in my store.  There are several asian and mixed ethnicities, but they don't have as much trouble finding their shade as I do.
I had a client come in the other day and I overheard her tell her friend "Why aren't there any Black artists in here? These white girls aren't gonna be able to relate to me."  I immediately alerted my lead that even though I was zoned to be in fragrances, I was going to help that client because it really touches me to hear someone with the same problem I've got, and I was determined to help her no matter what.  Her issue was two toned lips.  She wanted a red lipstick, but had trouble finding one because she had two toned lips so certain colors looked funny on her.  I spent about an hour with this client trying on different reds and different liners from brands.  This branched out into skincare for her hyperpigmentation, which then led to concealer and foundation for her skin tone, undertone, and type.  She left completely satisfied but I still wasn't: it shouldn't have taken me an hour to find a shade for her.

My store director is pushing for Becca and Make Up Forever in our store, and I hope we get them, ALL of their shades. because it's really frustrating as a woman of color to be surrounded by so many white shades, even as an employee, so I can only imagine how aggravating it is for a client.


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 21, 2006)

^ that is soo cool Ash. Im sure you totally made her day and helped boost her confidence. Im sure there are a lot of women of color that walk in and walk right out because they dont see their shade.

A client of mine never wears make up but after meeting with me a few times and seeing all the colors and stuff a dark skinned girl can wear she was inspired to go to the MAC counter, so she went to one inside of the new Macys in Eastlake and the salesgirl had no clue what to sell her, she was testing stuff on her own hand instead of the woman that wanted to buy the stuff. So then my client said let me see how these look on me and she tested the stuff on her hand and she said she was not pleased. So she wont go back to MAC without me, I was disappointed because MAC is usually good about hiring people that know what looks good on certain skin tones. So I did all this bragging saying the MA's at MAC where fabulous and her first experience totally sucked. This kind of thing happens way too often and we end up not buying anything because we think no one in there can relate to our skin.

And yeah I dont care for Fashion Fair because their stuff looks "old" and I dont think I should have to settle for that.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 21, 2006)

I hear you both on that one- I usually make trips to the Sephora in UTC and see that the shades for me are limiting. I try my best to have the MA understand my need but without their knowledge of ethnic undertones- it gets frustrating. Now I just pre-plan when I go into stores and make a list on-line to see if the shades match in person.


----------



## aziza (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 

 
_Hi,


I found this www.sleek.co.uk its cosmetics for middle eastern,black and asian women's skincolour.
_

 
Their stuff looks absolutely ravishing!!!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I just found out that Stila is phasing out some of their darker shades in some of their foundation formulas due to low sales.  Fortunately, they aren't phasing out the concealers, the oil free and the illuminating foundations but i believe the compact foundation and the perfecting stick will be losing some darker shades.

The other thing I've noticed is the economic stereotype that non-ethnic women can't afford high end cosmetics.  I work in a richer area, and I don't see very many African American or Latin women.  I see a lot of Asian women and Indian women, but mostly White/European clients.  The shades in the lines we carry reflect that as well.  I often see in small print (More Shades Available, ask for help)  meaning, Darker Shades, you gotta ask for yours.  The lighter shades that would suit non-ethnic women are placed on the gondollas, the darker shades are in the drawer.  In some lines, Dior and Shiseido and Laura Mercier for example, we don't even CARRY the darker shades in stock.  That or they don't even make them.  Dior Airflash comes in 4 shades, Porcelain, White, Less White, and White With A Tan (those aren't the names lol thats what we refer to them as).  It's infuriating.  I'm the only African American woman in my store.  There are several asian and mixed ethnicities, but they don't have as much trouble finding their shade as I do.
I had a client come in the other day and I overheard her tell her friend "Why aren't there any Black artists in here? These white girls aren't gonna be able to relate to me."  I immediately alerted my lead that even though I was zoned to be in fragrances, I was going to help that client because it really touches me to hear someone with the same problem I've got, and I was determined to help her no matter what.  Her issue was two toned lips.  She wanted a red lipstick, but had trouble finding one because she had two toned lips so certain colors looked funny on her.  I spent about an hour with this client trying on different reds and different liners from brands.  This branched out into skincare for her hyperpigmentation, which then led to concealer and foundation for her skin tone, undertone, and type.  She left completely satisfied but I still wasn't: it shouldn't have taken me an hour to find a shade for her.

My store director is pushing for Becca and Make Up Forever in our store, and I hope we get them, ALL of their shades. because it's really frustrating as a woman of color to be surrounded by so many white shades, even as an employee, so I can only imagine how aggravating it is for a client._

 

I dont patronize lines like stila, chanel, and dior beacuse they dont make anything for my skintone. I figure if they dont make things to cater to all women that buy high end beauty products they dont want my $$. I have also gone into a sephora in atlanta (which is a city with a large minority population) and they dont have a lot of diverse lines like becca, mufe, and there nars stock is old and rotten looking. A ma artist there also tried to sell me some foundation that made me look like a ghost. Anyway I figure if the brand makes 10 shades of porcelin, and 10 shades of kinda tan, and one shade that is the color of alek wek (the model) they dont need my business.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I hear you both on that one- I usually make trips to the Sephora in UTC and see that the shades for me are limiting. I try my best to have the MA understand my need but without their knowledge of ethnic undertones- it gets frustrating. Now I just pre-plan when I go into stores and make a list on-line to see if the shades match in person._

 

Girl, thats my store. Come see me.  I've got all the more ethnic friendly brands to a T when I get darker skinned clients that come in.  I have combination undertones so I know how difficult it can be to match foundation.  Vincent Longo, NARS, Stila and sometimes Lorac can be successful, depending on the price range and skin type.


----------



## quandolak (Nov 22, 2006)

............


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Girl, thats my store. Come see me.  I've got all the more ethnic friendly brands to a T when I get darker skinned clients that come in.  I have combination undertones so I know how difficult it can be to match foundation.  Vincent Longo, NARS, Stila and sometimes Lorac can be successful, depending on the price range and skin type._

 
YAY!! I'll probably cruise in there tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_YAY!! I'll probably cruise in there tomorrow! Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll be there tomorrow from 12-6. My name is Ashlee.


----------



## kiannack (Jan 8, 2007)

Bovanti.com is a pretty good line for black women. Some girl who lived in my old dorm is somehow related to the owners and she promotes it like crazy on campus. I also get very furstrated looking for makeup products. I went up to the NY Sephora and wanted to find some blush (I'm about NW45 or BB chestnut), I literally searched every brand in there and the only blushes that didn't look horrible on me was NARS and Kimora Lee's brand who's shades of makeup aren't really suited for darker skin women. The overall selection in Sephora was very dissapointing, they used to sell Iman but stopped for some reason. I ended up buying a NARS blush that looks great. Black women are one of the biggest consumers of beauty products even though we are a minority in this country. You would think by now that these companies could grasp that concept.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_wow this thread is awesome. For me a lady of color that doesn't wear foundation often this gave me some direction as to where I need to look for foundation on those days when I want to be all dolled up. So thanks ladies for the great references and advise but what happened to *Fashion Fair* have women of color moved away from this product? They have been around forever maybe I missed it but I didn't see it mentioned in this thread._

 
My hairstylist is a professional makeup artist who claims that Fashion Fair has not kept up with the times as far a trends. He commonly pertains to fashion fair as the makeup line for old southern black and carribean women.  He feels that the line is antiquated.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_My hairstylist is a professional makeup artist who claims that Fashion Fair has not kept up with the times as far a trends. He commonly pertains to fashion fair as the makeup line for old southern black and carribean women.  He feels that the line is antiquated.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
It's funny that FF has come up in this topic as I actually stopped at a counter in a store over the weekend -- specifically because it's not something I'm accustomed to seeing anywhere any more.  I went to the lipsticks thinking "let me see if they still have those same colors from WAY back in the day" -- and they did!  IMO, FF was what it was in its day:  a trendsetter and a viable option for women of color.  But I'll tell you what, I had a tendency to kind of admire the Flori Roberts line back then (it struck me as somehow more "sophisticated", hee hee).  But I surely agree with the opinion of FF as an antiquated cosmetic line!  It obviously has a following if it's managed to stay around in the stores for as long as it has, though.


----------



## Painkiller (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I dont know if its too hard to get the formulation right but if they can come up with 30 products for fair skinned people why cant they spend a few research dollars and come up with some for darker skinned people too?_

 
I have to disagree here. I'm pretty fucking pale: pink undertones, disappearing in flash photos, SPF 50+ everyday, the whole 9 yards. So why is it that I haven't been able to find foundation or concealer that doesn't look too tan or too orange on me yet? The closest I've come is Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich in Alabaster, and it still leaves a pretty noticeable difference between face and neck. 

So as you can see, I can completely empathize with you. I know how frustrating it is going through 1370258232 products and never finding a match, but cosmetic companies do not cater to the fair-skinned, anymore than they do to dark-skinned women. I guess that since most people fall somewhere in between, that's the most profitable way out, so they just go for that and come up with 3 or 4 shades on either end of the spectrum that just don't cut it for a lot of us. It's sad, but I guess it's the most sensible thing for a big makeup company to do, business-wise. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_and I also have bra issues sexypuma but my issues are because Im a 42 DD, if it werent for Lane Bryant I would be wearing the box playtex "cone" bras! ha ha!!!!_

 
Lucky you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's no Lane Bryant around here, so I'm stuck with the nasty granny bras (which I still have to take in, because NO ONE MAKES A 32 DD!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## captodometer (Feb 13, 2007)

Just want to rant about the color selections in the Danse and Barbie collections.  Too pastel: they would either not show up, or make me look pale and ill.  Didn't buy a single thing from either collection


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

  Lucky you. There's no Lane Bryant around here, so I'm stuck with the nasty granny bras (which I still have to take in, because NO ONE MAKES A 32 DD!  
 
I'm a 32D. www.figleaves.com won't have a huge selection compared to that of the more popular sizes (34B-C, for instance), but you won't be stuck in ugly things.

They allegedly have a great return policy, but I have never had to use it.


----------



## calbear (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_





 Just want to rant about the color selections in the Danse and Barbie collections.  Too pastel: they would either not show up, or make me look pale and ill.  Didn't buy a single thing from either collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can agree with Danse but Barbie has some really pretty colors for us.  Beauty Burst is amazingly pigmented and gorgeous.  Happening Gal is extra pretty with a bit of sparkle - it is gorgeous over Modern Ms. Fab blush was meant for our skin tone and either Beauty powder can work if you use highlighters.  Those were just the products that were made for us - Sweetness is real nice over lots of different lippies.  It looks like a pale pink but it's mostly shimmer so it is nice as a gloss.

It is the first time in awhile that all the girls were fighting over gratis. Cause those pale girls did not want to have to get that one meant for the darker gals.

BTW I'm an NC50


----------



## aziajs (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_My hairstylist is a professional makeup artist who claims that Fashion Fair has not kept up with the times as far a trends. He commonly pertains to fashion fair as the makeup line for old southern black and carribean women.  He feels that the line is antiquated.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Girl, that is not a "claim".  That is the _truth_!  Fashion Fair was ok 20 years ago but the world of cosmetics has come soooooo far and they haven't kept up and as a result have gotten left in the dust.  But the thing that is also unfortunate about Fashion Fair is that for a line that is targeted toward women of color it falls short in being able to provide such products that their target group.  I have heard many women of color gripe about not being able to find the correct foundation, lipstick and eyeshadow to compliment their skin.


----------



## Naturellle (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_I can agree with Danse but Barbie has some really pretty colors for us.  Beauty Burst is amazingly pigmented and gorgeous.  Happening Gal is extra pretty with a bit of sparkle - it is gorgeous over Modern Ms. Fab blush was meant for our skin tone and either Beauty powder can work if you use highlighters.  Those were just the products that were made for us - Sweetness is real nice over lots of different lippies.  It looks like a pale pink but it's mostly shimmer so it is nice as a gloss.

It is the first time in awhile that all the girls were fighting over gratis. Cause those pale girls did not want to have to get that one meant for the darker gals.

BTW I'm an NC50_

 
I agree!!!  Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder is soooooo pretty! I love it! I provides a beautiful sheen; not too shimmery. It's a very pretty peachy color. It reminds me of glissade MSF but not as intense and there is less pink in it.  Magic Dust e/s is perfect for a brow highlighter. I'm NC45.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 16, 2007)

Fashion Fair scares me. I think that is the reason it took me 29 years to wear makeup. My mother and sister wore it and every time I would go to the counter with them, I just wanted to run. All of the makeup looked like it was packed with oil and really dense. Even the Oil-Free isn't convincing, as far as looking matte or oil-free. Their advertisements don't even catch my eye. They look like they're targeting mothers and grandmothers. When I think of Fashion Fair, I don't think "hip", but somebody's keeping them in business....

OK....I really don't mean to make fun of this line, but their "Featured Artists" look like Funeral Home staff. I just saw that they have mineral powder, too.


----------



## Chyrise (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm really feeling you. So far MAC is the only line that has the right foundation shade for me all year around because I have to switch up in the summer when I get darker. What annoys me most about other brands is they seem to skip over shades. I'll find a really nice shade that is perfect for me in the winter, but the next shade deeper is too dark for me in the summer. They don't realize women of color come in many different skin tones. Some of those other lines only have four or five shades. I started using MAC foundation a few years ago then switched to Prescriptives but just recently came back to MAC. I'm glad to be home!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been to Sephora three times this week.  I was looking for a powder foundation.  I use Sephora's "All Over Skin," which is pretty good, but I like to switch brands once in a while.  I wanted to try LORAC or Make Up Forever.  None of the locations had shades for my complexion.  I've been encouraged to apply for a part-time job at Sephora because of my passion for makeup and because of how much I love shopping there.  I don't know if I can deal with disappointed women of color desperately trying to find their shades.  The only line that had a large range of shades was Sephora's brand.  Dior is the WORST! They had only shades in fair and olive skin tones.  I couldn't find the powder foundation I wanted, so I walked across the street to MAC and ended up getting Studio Fix in NC50.


----------



## TangoMango (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Painkiller* 

 
_I have to disagree here. I'm pretty fucking pale: pink undertones, disappearing in flash photos, SPF 50+ everyday, the whole 9 yards. So why is it that I haven't been able to find foundation or concealer that doesn't look too tan or too orange on me yet? The closest I've come is Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich in Alabaster, and it still leaves a pretty noticeable difference between face and neck. 

So as you can see, I can completely empathize with you. I know how frustrating it is going through 1370258232 products and never finding a match, but cosmetic companies do not cater to the fair-skinned, anymore than they do to dark-skinned women. I guess that since most people fall somewhere in between, that's the most profitable way out, so they just go for that and come up with 3 or 4 shades on either end of the spectrum that just don't cut it for a lot of us. It's sad, but I guess it's the most sensible thing for a big makeup company to do, business-wise. 



Lucky you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's no Lane Bryant around here, so I'm stuck with the nasty granny bras (which I still have to take in, because NO ONE MAKES A 32 DD!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
HOLY CRAP! I'm a 32 DD as well! I never thought I'd come across another person that wears that size like me. I hate bra shopping and have to dish out $40 + just to get a decent bra!

Oh, man! Fashion Fair. When I think of Fashion Fair, I think of my grandmother. That's all she wears. I really do think their target group is for older black women. The Sales Associates there are all older black women. I usually stay away from there because when I was really young, my mom was at the counter and I picked a lipstick and the lady yelled 'Don't Touch!' So from then on, I promised myself not to go that place ever again. I just relate Fashion Fair to stuffy old people. I don't mean to rag on them, but that was pretty crappy. Also, their advertisements that I see in Essence don't appeal to me. I mean, I'm 17, so I want a company that's hip and up to the times.


----------



## macslut (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_ Dior Airflash comes in 4 shades, Porcelain, White, Less White, and White With A Tan (those aren't the names lol thats what we refer to them as). It's infuriating. I'm the only African American woman in my store. There are several asian and mixed ethnicities, but they don't have as much trouble finding their shade as I do.
I had a client come in the other day and I overheard her tell her friend "Why aren't there any Black artists in here? These white girls aren't gonna be able to relate to me."_

 
Hmmmm. So should I assume that just because there is a darker skinned makeup artist at the counter that she just would not be able to relate to me as a lighter skinned lady.  Maybe I should stop going to the my hairstylist because she is black and would not relate to me.  It doesn't matter that I refer to her as the "miracle worker' and we are so close in personality that we both have a blast and end up in tears laughing so hard.  That would be just as wrong as what those girls said.  If you go to someone and they really don't relate to you (as I have in the past...in fact there is one makeup artist at MAC that I am thinking of...nothing to do with skin color just personality), then you move on.  But you don't make an assumption based on skin color.  

I am sorry if I have offended people but this sort of shit makes me very mad.  Color of skin does not matter...at least to me. 

So anyway, what about Iman's line.  It seems to go from the very light to the very dark and has some shades for Asian skintones. 
http://www.imancosmetics.com/1.0/


----------



## L281173 (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_Hmmmm. So should I assume that just because there is a darker skinned makeup artist at the counter that she just would not be able to relate to me as a lighter skinned lady.  Maybe I should stop going to the my hairstylist because she is black and would not relate to me.  It doesn't matter that I refer to her as the "miracle worker' and we are so close in personality that we both have a blast and end up in tears laughing so hard.  That would be just as wrong as what those girls said.  If you go to someone and they really don't relate to you (as I have in the past...in fact there is one makeup artist at MAC that I am thinking of...nothing to do with skin color just personality), then you move on.  But you don't make an assumption based on skin color.  

I am sorry if I have offended people but this sort of shit makes me very mad.  Color of skin does not matter...at least to me. 

So anyway, what about Iman's line.  It seems to go from the very light to the very dark and has some shades for Asian skintones. 
http://www.imancosmetics.com/1.0/_

 
I have had some white makeup artists (male) try things that I wouldn't have normally tried.  Many of them made me realize the importance of taking chances and trying new things.


----------



## L281173 (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_It's funny that FF has come up in this topic as I actually stopped at a counter in a store over the weekend -- specifically because it's not something I'm accustomed to seeing anywhere any more.  I went to the lipsticks thinking "let me see if they still have those same colors from WAY back in the day" -- and they did!  IMO, FF was what it was in its day:  a trendsetter and a viable option for women of color.  But I'll tell you what, I had a tendency to kind of admire the Flori Roberts line back then (it struck me as somehow more "sophisticated", hee hee).  But I surely agree with the opinion of FF as an antiquated cosmetic line!  It obviously has a following if it's managed to stay around in the stores for as long as it has, though._

 
Is it just me or does Fashion Fair lipstick have more perfume in it.  You don't have to even brush your teeth when you wear that lipstick.  The fragance can over power any bad smelling breath.


----------



## macslut (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I have had some white makeup artists (male) try things that I wouldn't have normally tried. Many of them made me realize the importance of taking chances and trying new things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Very true.  We have a MA here who is the same skin tone as me.  I like to see what he is wearing because it may look good on me.


----------



## aziza (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_Hmmmm. So should I assume that just because there is a darker skinned makeup artist at the counter that she just would not be able to relate to me as a lighter skinned lady.  Maybe I should stop going to the my hairstylist because she is black and would not relate to me.  It doesn't matter that I refer to her as the "miracle worker' and we are so close in personality that we both have a blast and end up in tears laughing so hard.  That would be just as wrong as what those girls said.  If you go to someone and they really don't relate to you (as I have in the past...in fact there is one makeup artist at MAC that I am thinking of...nothing to do with skin color just personality), then you move on.  But you don't make an assumption based on skin color.  

I am sorry if I have offended people but this sort of shit makes me very mad.  Color of skin does not matter...at least to me. 

So anyway, what about Iman's line.  It seems to go from the very light to the very dark and has some shades for Asian skintones. 
http://www.imancosmetics.com/1.0/_

 
Hmmm...I know what you're saying but let me make this parallel. I'm a size 18 and work at NY&Co. I'm the biggest woman at my store and I always have larger customers asking my advice on what items in the store would best fit them. They come to me because we have apparently have something in common and therefore we may have the same struggles and issues when it comes to clothing. They're not ignoring my coworkers just seeking assistance from someone who can relate to them.  If they don't find what they need from me, they simply move on. 

Can you see the parallel? Sometimes I think people look too deep into things. Sure...discrimination and prejudging _can_ occur in instances like this but sometimes it's just more practical to walk up to the MA that most closely resemble your skin tone and ask them what their favorite shades are. I see nothing wrong in doing so. It's purely cosmetic (no pun intended).


----------



## macslut (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Hmmm...I know what you're saying but let me make this parallel. I'm a size 18 and work at NY&Co. I'm the biggest woman at my store and I always have larger customers asking my advice on what items in the store would best fit them. They come to me because we have apparently have something in common and therefore we may have the same struggles and issues when it comes to clothing. They're not ignoring my coworkers just seeking assistance from someone who can relate to them. If they don't find what they need from me, they simply move on. 

Can you see the parallel? Sometimes I think people look too deep into things. Sure...discrimination and prejudging can occur in instances like this but sometimes it's just more practical to walk up to the MA that most closely resemble your skin tone and ask them what their favorite shades are. I see nothing wrong in doing so. It's purely cosmetic (no pun intended)._

 
I understand where you are coming from and if there is a MA who is close to your skintone, that would make sense.  BUT these women made an assumption that because someone is of a certain skintone that they could not relate to them.  I am not saying that it is discrimination or prejudice.  I feel they are limiting themselves by judging someone based on skintone. 

I appreciate your response.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 

 
_HOLY CRAP! I'm a 32 DD as well! I never thought I'd come across another person that wears that size like me. I hate bra shopping and have to dish out $40 + just to get a decent bra!

Oh, man! Fashion Fair. When I think of Fashion Fair, I think of my grandmother. That's all she wears. I really do think their target group is for older black women. The Sales Associates there are all older black women. I usually stay away from there because when I was really young, my mom was at the counter and I picked a lipstick and the lady yelled 'Don't Touch!' So from then on, I promised myself not to go that place ever again. I just relate Fashion Fair to stuffy old people. I don't mean to rag on them, but that was pretty crappy. Also, their advertisements that I see in Essence don't appeal to me. I mean, I'm 17, so I want a company that's hip and up to the times._

 

My grandmother has been wearing Fashion Fair's "Brown Sugar" lipstick since the 60's and she's not trying anything new! ROFLMAO! They really need to reformulate the brand.  The packaging is dated, the shadows are chalky, and the foundation seems to have only red undertones.  It's just odd.


----------



## L281173 (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bronxcutie* 

 
_My grandmother has been wearing Fashion Fair's "Brown Sugar" lipstick since the 60's and she's not trying anything new! ROFLMAO! They really need to reformulate the brand.  The packaging is dated, the shadows are chalky, and the foundation seems to have only red undertones.  It's just odd._

 
Don't feel bad.  My mom is 75 and she is still wearing Brown Sugar Lipstick Fashion Fair.


----------



## calbear (Feb 28, 2007)

WHAT?!?! They not rocking the classic Vin Rose from FF?!?!?!!? I thought everyone who used FF had that one.  I did see one the other day (chocolate raspberry) that I have to go and buy.  It was such a beautiful vibrant pink that was gorgeous on a customer.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

  I understand where you are coming from and if there is a MA who is close to your skintone, that would make sense. BUT these women made an assumption that because someone is of a certain skintone that they could not relate to them. I am not saying that it is discrimination or prejudice. I feel they are limiting themselves by judging someone based on skintone.  
 
The example I've always given is that I've had my hair cut by Asian women before. I'm Asian, so I figured that they would understand my hair type better, since they have a similar kind. East Asian hair is different enough from white people's hair that you do need to know how to handle it.

Those have been the worst haircuts I have ever received, to the point I had to reshape some myself. I've also helped my friends, who are much larger and many different shades different than I, select clothes and makeup. I can dress a larger body now just as well as I can dress my own. You really cannot judge a book by its cover.

Back on topic... is there anything you find particularly easy to get? I usually don't struggle with buying eyeshadows/eye makeup or darker lipsticks. For some reason, though, I can't find a suitable natural lipstick and have just about given up on that.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 11, 2007)

IMO it's truly sad when the journey to find a foundation match takes freaking 10+ yrs. I've been trial-and-error-ing it that long. In the last few though, I thought I found something in Clinique --Golden (15)--but the trouble was that the counters didn't sell it, like ever, and if they did they had one bottle of it in the very back of the cabinet, dusting it off and whatnot. So anyways, I found that MAC's NW43 was what i had been waiting for (working on eradicating acne scars from college also had a hand in it, btw).  Even w/the spf in the SF fluid, it's a perfect match. I found out that I am more olive, not really warm, not really cool, so that's what the issue had been all along. Darned undertones--always peeking out to say hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great thread!


----------



## RedDrama (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Arggh!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a gripe about cosmetics companies. I always read and hear these rave reviews on a product and then I go to get it and they dont make my shade!
Whats up with that?! how hard is it to make colors for darkers skin tones? It obviously must be VERY difficult because only a few brands have make up for dark skin tones worth buying. 
Its pretty upsetting to have your hopes up for a particular foundation or product only to go to the counter and they either look at you with that "we have nothing for you look" or they "just try" their darkest color on you, knowing good and well it will do nothing but make me look ashy.
I mean things are getting better, and honestly alot of companies have come a long way but I think alot of dark skin women dont wear make up because of the hassle of trying to find their shade or when they do find their shade its a formulation that breaks them out. I know plenty of people like that young and old. Why cant cosmetics companies get their acts together?
So thats my gripe for the day, if anyone has any comments or suggestion I would appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have to say that I'm some what shocked at this thread cause I find this to be totally untrue.  Have you really looked into foundations in the dept store?   Practicully all brands with the exception of Chanel make foundations for women of color, but if you don't patronize the shade the manufactor will discontinue the product from lack of sales.  I love Dior's "Diorskin Fluide spf 12", I wear shade #500 Dark Beige, but the range goes all the way to shade #800 for really dark skin, they use to have shade #900 in which you had to be jet black to wear it but it was discontinued from lack of sales.  Face it, the majority of black women just aren't into makeup, how many plain faces do you see on a daily basis?   Granted, at $41/bottle not too many black women want to spend that kind of money on foundation, but to me you get what you pay for with Dior.  The problem I had with some brands such as Estee Lauder & Fashion Fair is their foundations made you look like a red faced clown, but with Diorskin you look absolutely natural & flawless.  Shade #600 is for light brown skinned gals, #700 is for medium-dark skin,  & #800 is for very dark skin.  For those who don't want the Cadillac brands like Dior, there is Revlon's "Color Stay with Softflex", comes in 2 formulas, 1 with spf & 1 without for $12.  Of course it can't compare to the quality of Dior but it's a nice foundation with a wide range of shades for women of all colors, & Loreal has a nice range of shades too with their "HIP"  (high intentsity pigment) foundations.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedDrama* 

 
_I have to say that I'm some what shocked at this thread cause I find this to be totally untrue.  Have you really looked into foundations in the dept store?   Practicully all brands with the exception of Chanel make foundations for women of color, but if you don't patronize the shade the manufactor will discontinue the product from lack of sales.  I love Dior's "Diorskin Fluide spf 12", I wear shade #500 Dark Beige, but the range goes all the way to shade #800 for really dark skin, they use to have shade #900 in which you had to be jet black to wear it but it was discontinued from lack of sales.  Face it, the majority of black women just aren't into makeup, how many plain faces do you see on a daily basis?   Granted, at $41/bottle not too many black women want to spend that kind of money on foundation, but to me you get what you pay for with Dior.  The problem I had with some brands such as Estee Lauder & Fashion Fair is their foundations made you look like a red faced clown, but with Diorskin you look absolutely natural & flawless.  Shade #600 is for light brown skinned gals, #700 is for medium-dark skin,  & #800 is for very dark skin.  For those who don't want the Cadillac brands like Dior, there is Revlon's "Color Stay with Softflex", comes in 2 formulas, 1 with spf & 1 without for $12.  Of course it can't compare to the quality of Dior but it's a nice foundation with a wide range of shades for women of all colors, & Loreal has a nice range of shades too with their "HIP"  (high intentsity pigment) foundations._

 
Belived me I've looked. Hight End Cosmetics are my specialty. I have found great ysl and armani foundation and I'm a nc45/50. I dont think its an issue whether these companies make it period I think its an issue whether they do it right. Ypure right the red face thing is gross. And once again the whole 10 shades of beige and "natural" with one dark and really dark. The quality of some high end is horrible.


----------



## Starr1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedDrama* 

 
_I have to say that I'm some what shocked at this thread cause I find this to be totally untrue. Have you really looked into foundations in the dept store? Practicully all brands with the exception of Chanel make foundations for women of color, but if you don't patronize the shade the manufactor will discontinue the product from lack of sales. I love Dior's "Diorskin Fluide spf 12", I wear shade #500 Dark Beige, but the range goes all the way to shade #800 for really dark skin, they use to have shade #900 in which you had to be jet black to wear it but it was discontinued from lack of sales. Face it, the majority of black women just aren't into makeup, how many plain faces do you see on a daily basis? Granted, at $41/bottle not too many black women want to spend that kind of money on foundation, but to me you get what you pay for with Dior. The problem I had with some brands such as Estee Lauder & Fashion Fair is their foundations made you look like a red faced clown, but with Diorskin you look absolutely natural & flawless. Shade #600 is for light brown skinned gals, #700 is for medium-dark skin, & #800 is for very dark skin. For those who don't want the Cadillac brands like Dior, there is Revlon's "Color Stay with Softflex", comes in 2 formulas, 1 with spf & 1 without for $12. Of course it can't compare to the quality of Dior but it's a nice foundation with a wide range of shades for women of all colors, & Loreal has a nice range of shades too with their "HIP" (high intentsity pigment) foundations._

 

Okay, let me stand up on my soapbox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: When it comes down to most "High ends" don't address the shades that women of color need. It's a shame because my mother who is more than willing to shell out the money for good makeup up and skincare(we're talking a couple hundred dollars per trip) could never find a decent foundation color until I introduced her to MAC 3 years ago. My mother would rather go "bare faced" than look like she's wearing a mask, and honestly so would I. Not everyone is "Beige" or "Dark Beige" and 14 shades of foundation aren't going to address the mulititude of shades that people come in. After all not every light skinned black girl is golden. What about the girl that's really pink, or really yellow or dark with an olive undertone? And the problem isn't that ethnic women aren't willing to pay for a high end or good product it's that those products aren't MARKETED to or made for them. That's why those few colors get discontinued; not because they wouldn't sell and because women wouldn't buy them, but because some companies could care less to market to minorities. That would mean paying for addtional ad campaigns and models salaries and frankly they'd rather save money and not produce the shade at all. Laura Mercier, Dior, Chanel, etc, don't go out their way to put anyone other than white women in their ads- when was the last time you saw an Asian, middle eastern, latina or black woman in one of their ads? My friend Cassie, who is the whitest shade that any human can be and has a terrible time finding anything to match her skin even noticed this. So when a woman of color goes into the department store to look for a foundation and the darkest color is a shade of light beige and they don't even carry her color or a remotely similiar color-what do you think the chances of her returning to that same cosmetics counter are? And the stores don't stock it because they can't sell the one Wesley Snipes shade they have in the corner because few women are that shade. It's a vicious cycle: the customers won't buy because the stores don't stock their shades and the stores won't stock their shades because the customers aren't buying. 

So it's up to the companies to make the effort.

Okay getting off my soapbox now.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Starr1* 

 
_ And the stores don't stock it because they can't sell the one Wesley Snipes shade they have in the corner because few women are that shade._

 





  I read this and ROLLED... "Wesley Snipes shade"... that was good! (But your comments were definitely on point.)


----------



## lilchocolatema (Apr 8, 2007)

This is one of the reasons that I created my beauty blog.  I wanted it to be geared toward us, because we really don't have a place to go and see what works for us!  I was sick and tired of seeing a billion reviews on this and that and that mess was not for us.  Like when companies sit down and talk about new products and who they are marketing it to, sistas just don't seem to be in the mix!  But I definitely agree that Becca, MUFE and MAC are lines that do extend their color range out to anyone they think might exist.  Not only for the basic face pallette of foundation, concealer and powder, but for shadows, highlighters, lip gloss, etc.  I think that in time, they will realize that WE LOVE BEAUTY TOO!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Arggh!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a gripe about cosmetics companies. I always read and hear these rave reviews on a product and then I go to get it and they dont make my shade!
Whats up with that?! how hard is it to make colors for darkers skin tones? It obviously must be VERY difficult because only a few brands have make up for dark skin tones worth buying. 
Its pretty upsetting to have your hopes up for a particular foundation or product only to go to the counter and they either look at you with that "we have nothing for you look" or they "just try" their darkest color on you, knowing good and well it will do nothing but make me look ashy.
I mean things are getting better, and honestly alot of companies have come a long way but I think alot of dark skin women dont wear make up because of the hassle of trying to find their shade or when they do find their shade its a formulation that breaks them out. I know plenty of people like that young and old. Why cant cosmetics companies get their acts together?
So thats my gripe for the day, if anyone has any comments or suggestion I would appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't realize that Fashion Fairhas not kept up with the times.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I hate that certain powders and the MAC MSFs come in "light, medium, dark, deep dark"  that shit is NOT fair range.  Dark looked ashy on me, Deep Dark was too damn orange.  I can't complain about blot powder, because it's so sheer it really doesn't matter, but Benefit is a brand I've had problems with.  I wanted to use their Playsticks because I hear they'd be really great for my skintype and would help keep blemishes under control.  Well, their two darkest shades are too light for me AND my lovely light skinned mother, (i'm nw45, she's nc45-50).  And their get even powder, light, medium, dark.  None of these work for normal skintones.  Unless you're one of the lucky THREE women who have light, medium or dark skintone by this definition, it's not going to work for you.
Lancome doesn't match me.  I thought it did, until I took a flash photograph of myself wearing it.  Hello my name is Floaty Face.  It completely altered the color of my face in comparison to my neck, i looked gross.
IMAN's line is good for skin of color, but I hear it doesn't wear very well.  My sister in law lives in Georgia and she said it looks disgusting when you put it on.  It looks really heavy and caked.  However, she lives in a hot and muggy climate, which could be a factor.  Another however, it's not available everywhere.  I've never seen in in my area, and when I looked it up the nearest retailer was in NorCal...i'm not going to NorCal for foundation.  But yeah, Becca has TONS of shades and prescriptives doesn't personalized colormatching, but it's very expensive.  Bobbi Brown has been rated really high among medium and dark skintones, but IMO their range is limited as well and I can't stand their pushy "natural" philosophy of makeup.

I can't say that I've been particularly left out of most brands, but I've experienced off colors and bad formulas for my skintype.  Hopefully Perfectly Real Makeup by Clinique will work for me.  Don't give up ladies! Someone's bound to wise up.  Hell, my career goal is to be CEO of my own Cosmetics Line SPECIFICALLY for Women Of Color.  i know it's been claimed to have been done before, but I'm out to be the revolution because spending a month looking for a new foundation is bullshtuff._

 
So are y'all saying that Sephora can't be trusted to have the full Becca line?


----------



## AppleDiva (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedDrama* 

 
_I have to say that I'm some what shocked at this thread cause I find this to be totally untrue.  Have you really looked into foundations in the dept store?   Practicully all brands with the exception of Chanel make foundations for women of color, but if you don't patronize the shade the manufactor will discontinue the product from lack of sales.  I love Dior's "Diorskin Fluide spf 12", I wear shade #500 Dark Beige, but the range goes all the way to shade #800 for really dark skin, they use to have shade #900 in which you had to be jet black to wear it but it was discontinued from lack of sales.  Face it, the majority of black women just aren't into makeup, how many plain faces do you see on a daily basis?   Granted, at $41/bottle not too many black women want to spend that kind of money on foundation, but to me you get what you pay for with Dior.  The problem I had with some brands such as Estee Lauder & Fashion Fair is their foundations made you look like a red faced clown, but with Diorskin you look absolutely natural & flawless.  Shade #600 is for light brown skinned gals, #700 is for medium-dark skin,  & #800 is for very dark skin.  For those who don't want the Cadillac brands like Dior, there is Revlon's "Color Stay with Softflex", comes in 2 formulas, 1 with spf & 1 without for $12.  Of course it can't compare to the quality of Dior but it's a nice foundation with a wide range of shades for women of all colors, & Loreal has a nice range of shades too with their "HIP"  (high intentsity pigment) foundations._

 
I do not know if price is really a deterrent.  I think people buy what they want to buy.  In the past, I have used Elizabeth Arden's Flawless Finish Bare Perfection Makeup SPF 8 in Warm Mahogany.  It wasn't too bad, but it had a killer (not good) shine.


----------



## xedenx (May 15, 2007)

There is a line at my local drugstore called Nacara it's specifically for women of color i actually have a funny story to go with this:

I went to the store and this little lady came over too me and started telling me all about the line and then ends with "Hey, you could go home and tell your mom all about it too, want me too book her a free make over as well?" and I looked at her and said "Awe thats really sweet but...my mom is white!" she looked at me scared but i was just laughing.


----------



## aziajs (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedDrama* 

 
_I have to say that I'm some what shocked at this thread cause I find this to be totally untrue.  Have you really looked into foundations in the dept store?   Practicully all brands with the exception of Chanel make foundations for women of color, but if you don't patronize the shade the manufactor will discontinue the product from lack of sales.  I love Dior's "Diorskin Fluide spf 12", I wear shade #500 Dark Beige, but the range goes all the way to shade #800 for really dark skin, they use to have shade #900 in which you had to be jet black to wear it but it was discontinued from lack of sales.  Face it, the majority of black women just aren't into makeup, how many plain faces do you see on a daily basis?   Granted, at $41/bottle not too many black women want to spend that kind of money on foundation, but to me you get what you pay for with Dior.  The problem I had with some brands such as Estee Lauder & Fashion Fair is their foundations made you look like a red faced clown, but with Diorskin you look absolutely natural & flawless.  Shade #600 is for light brown skinned gals, #700 is for medium-dark skin,  & #800 is for very dark skin.  For those who don't want the Cadillac brands like Dior, there is Revlon's "Color Stay with Softflex", comes in 2 formulas, 1 with spf & 1 without for $12.  Of course it can't compare to the quality of Dior but it's a nice foundation with a wide range of shades for women of all colors, & Loreal has a nice range of shades too with their "HIP"  (high intentsity pigment) foundations._

 
There is so much to disagree with here but I'll just say this, do you really believe:

*"the majority of black women just aren't into makeup, how many plain faces do you see on a daily basis?   Granted, at $41/bottle not too many black women want to spend that kind of money on foundation..."*

Really?


----------



## aziza (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_There is so much to disagree with here but I'll just say this, do you really believe:

*"the majority of black women just aren't into makeup, how many plain faces do you see on a daily basis? Granted, at $41/bottle not too many black women want to spend that kind of money on foundation..."*

Really?_

 
   I have to agree that this is _such_ a gross generalization. I don't think I even need to go there.


----------



## Odette (May 17, 2007)

The majority of black women have tried time and again to find a foundation that matches their skin tone at all price points and have been disappointed. This applies to e/s too. Many a time I have bought an e/s only to have it look ashy on me because there is not enough pigment in it. This is changing though.


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2007)

The majority of pale women have spent a lot of money on trying to find a foundation that matches the paleness of their skin, combats ruddiness or splotchy coloring, and doesn't make them too pink or too orange. 
It's not uncommon, as a pale woman, to buy eyeshadow or blush and either have it be exceedingly garish on the pale skin, or have it wash out completely due to the fact that a light hand is necessary to avoid looking like a clown. 
I hope the options open up in the future for both ends of the specktrum.


----------



## bocagirl (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The majority of pale women have spent a lot of money on trying to find a foundation that matches the paleness of their skin, combats ruddiness or splotchy coloring, and doesn't make them too pink or too orange. 
It's not uncommon, as a pale woman, to buy eyeshadow or blush and either have it be exceedingly garish on the pale skin, or have it wash out completely due to the fact that a light hand is necessary to avoid looking like a clown. 
I hope the options open up in the future for both ends of the specktrum._

 
Very true.  My friend is pale as she would say and I'm black and we both had problems finding foundations until recently.  I think that we need to realise though that colour comes in so many forms that there is no way that we will find one foundation to fit everyone, this is truly the point that most people are missing.  Also while there are many people on both ends of the spectrum who will shell out the money to purchase foundations costing $60 a bottle, it doesn't mean that other people who use that shade will.  Therefore it's not feasible for the company to make it.

I don't think we should expect that because we can't find a foundation match means that the industry is not catering to us.  Maybe you should consider mixing two foundations together to get your colour.  If you have had a beauty makeover the makeup artist might have done this.  Also walking into a store and having someone help you correctly depends on a lot of things.  A black or other makeup artist may start recommending browns to every black customer because in her experience it may be what most people ask for.  Why is it so hard to ask to try some colour?  Actually the only time I see a black woman with colour on her face is if she's on here or some other makeup board.  I've never seen one where I live.

The problems of finding a good foundation match affects every race not only black women.  Sometimes the fault lies with the "expert" at the makeup counter than the product itself because they are not able to match colour properly.  Anway, I've rambled much too long.

ETA:  I did see black women wearing makeup when I visited San Diego but as I said I've never seen one where I live.  I've never really had artists showing me browns when I go to the counter, but it may be because I may have on purple or greens or some other colour that lets them know I may be willing to try others, but that's just my experience.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Aug 30, 2008)

time for my rant now - bras 
im a natural 32 g - try finding one that isnt for grannies or for porn stars/strippers 
no one ever caters, atleast i got the perfect foundation match ahaha


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 1, 2008)

Ditto here... I go into the cosmetic sections @ the drugstore and curse Loreal, Covergirl and all that crap.. they have a range of lighter shade and 3 brown shades.. WTH is that?!?!
This is why I love MAC "for all races".. I know a lot of women of colour who won't buy any MAC shadows ETC... but its the only place they can find their foundation shade.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Sep 1, 2008)

And their idiots for not doing so...the African American beauty industry is one of the most profitable business to get into if you do it right.  When I did a research paper, I noticed many Caucasian companies buying out AA beauty lines.  I absolutely get pissed off at Physicians Formula and Almay...they piss me off the most and because of that I try not to buy shit from them lol.  However, some brands I notice it's usually not the brands name, the store just doesn't carry the whole line.  But it can get frustrating playing hop around.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 1, 2008)

screw em.. just go to MAC!!


----------



## PMBG83 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well we only make up like 13% of the population so, I guess they figure it wouldnt be profitable.


----------



## sweetface (Sep 1, 2008)

Well at least in the states you have the 2 or so brown shades. Drug stores in Canada don't even order darker than "tan", nary a "caramel" or "almond" to be seen. There is literally NO drugstore foundation for women of colour up here because they just don't order the full range to stock. It's disgraceful and it's the reason why everyone goes to department stores to get foundation.


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah its really disgracefull. especially over here in the UK very few brands cater to darker skin tones even drugstore brands, we cant even get loreal in dark tone its horrid! and we dotnget L'oreal HiP over here either fashion fair and sleek are the main brands that cater to our skin tone. MAC has a few colours as well. but i cant walk into chanel, dior,givenchy or ysl and find my shade.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, nubianremedy5!  I've always kind of thought of the UK as one of those places where black was always pretty much appreciated and, as a result, didn't think you guys would have it like that.


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lucia_la_latina* 

 
_time for my rant now - bras 
im a natural 32 g - try finding one that isnt for grannies or for porn stars/strippers 
no one ever caters, atleast i got the perfect foundation match ahaha_

 
totally off topic, but Nordstroms carries this size (i have a difficult size too not found at victoria's secret)  as well as other specialty online stores 

barenecessities.com
herroom.com
figleaves.com

They are not cheap though but you need a good bra to support the girls!


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah its worse over here because we are like a bigger minority... its getting better slowly but i can still only count a few companies that cater for darker skins...thank God for Mac though


----------



## honeychild09 (Jan 10, 2009)

Im really not even a big fan of MAC when you look at BECCA foundation compared to Mac ...big difference

I swear Becca has every shade under the sun!!

Mac need to expand there darker colours for blushes etc.....i just paid a HIGH amount for the lovely Metal Rock....and why is it im already thinking of buying another one as i fear im going to get hooked on it?


----------

